# Realtek ALC883 no sound problem!



## Scotoner (Mar 29, 2011)

OK after I searched a lot on google and this forum I couldn't find a solution on this one. Maybe it's because I don't know all the terminology of unix systems etc... Anyway, I have installed snd_hda audio drivers, they load at startup but it seems that they cant recognize my speakers. I also have rexima installed. On startup an error appears:


```
mixer: unknown device:speaker
mixer: unknown device:speaker
mixer: unkown recording device:dig1
```

Here is my [CMD=]cat /dev/sndstat[/CMD]:


```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play) default
pcm1: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm2: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm3: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm4: <HDA Realtek ALC883 PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec)
pcm5: <HDA Realtek ALC883 PCM #1 Analog> (play/rec)
pcm6: <HDA Realtek ALC883 PCM #2 Digital> (play/rec)
```

The first four are the HDMI sound ports I think... The ones I am really insterested in are the last three. Also if you know a way how to select the default option manually please tell me so. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Scotoner (Mar 29, 2011)

I think I made some progress, now I can hear some sound from my speakers and I managed to change the default device but still I can't hear music or sounds of any program. Here is my mixer:

```
Mixer vol      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer speaker  is currently set to 100:100
Mixer line     is currently set to 100:100
Mixer mic      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer cd       is currently set to 100:100
Mixer mix      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer rec      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer igain    is currently set to 100:100
```
If you have any ideas, please let me know.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Mar 29, 2011)

If you are in a hurry for a solution, I posted a possible workaround in the Howto subforum recently, using the port audio/oss.


----------



## Scotoner (Mar 30, 2011)

I found out the solution! I changed the default device by adding 
	
	



```
hw.snd.default_unit=the number of my sound card slot ex. 4 in my computer
```
 to /etc/sysctl.conf. Then I tried the outputs on my pc panel and I found the one that works. Now everything is working properly, you can mark the thread solved and sorry for creating threads that I actually answer myself.


----------

